# Haare bzw. Haarpinsel in Photoshop erstellen?



## Chaotica (22. Februar 2005)

Weiß einer von euch, wie man Haare (für Poserfiguren), bzw. Haarpinsel für oder in Photoshop erstellt? Gibts da ein brauchbares Tutorial dafür?

Gruß,
Chaotica


----------



## Leola13 (22. Februar 2005)

Hai,

wenn deine Frage in Richtung Erstellung der brushes geht solltest du einmal nach brushes hier im Forum suchen.

Tutorials für das Erstellen von Haaren in PS findest du hier , hier , hier und hier .

Fertige Brusghes gibt es hier  und schau auch einmal in der PS Link Liste . (Bei deviantart musst du auch einmal suchen. Da gibt es noch mehr  davon.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Chaotica (22. Februar 2005)

Danke Stefan,
ich werds mal testen...

Liebe Grüße,
Chaotica


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Februar 2005)

Es gibt auch (ab Photoshop 7 afaik) einen Standardbrush, der Haare bzw. Gras imitiert.
Siehe dazu auch den Screenshot.


----------



## Chaotica (22. Februar 2005)

@Markus Kolletzky: Oh, Danke, das ist aber lieb! Mal schauen ob ich mir da was draus basteln kann...  
Liebe Grüße, 
Chaotica


----------

